# Beginner



## cobrakai (Sep 6, 2017)

So this is where I am at. I shoot about 60 for 9 holes at a fairly tough course. I recently bought a set of fitted clubs. I am working at trying to improve using Ben Hogans 5 rules of golf book. I think I got the grip down and am working on the stance now. Is there any one out here in something close to my situation that has gotten results using this book? If so can you give me some pointers as to how you applied the fundamentals?


----------



## rainorshinegolf (Sep 20, 2017)

When you are just getting started, make sure to get yourself a few swing lessons so that you do not develop too many bad habits. After this, spend a lot of time practicing what the Professional taught you and work a lot on your shortgame.


----------



## lp734 (Nov 8, 2017)

The most important thing is to get some tips from a swing coach and then play play play play play. That's the only way you'll get better!


----------



## grumpygopher (May 29, 2016)

lp734 said:


> The most important thing is to get some tips from a swing coach and then play play play play play. That's the only way you'll get better!


Yes, but there are some exceptions to this too right?


----------

